# Brute 750 to a rene 800



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

So there is this 2013 Rene 800 up for sale at a local dealer for 8000 bucks and 2 hours use . For all those guys are that made the switch Brute 750 to a Rene 800 , I'd like to hear your opinions on which quad u enjoy more and pros / con's . I trail ride and love the brute except for the stiff suspension .

Sent from my XT1080 using Off-Road Forums mobile app


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Trade our 13 800 renny with less than 15hrs for a 2010 rzr had already had to replace front diff out of pocket had 5hrs on it no warranty an engine replaced at 14hrs luckily can am covered that part wait can am covered nothing extended warranty covered the engine can am covered nothing jut about the same story with the 2011 outty xmr got rid of that pos also as you may tell I have nothing for the good folks at can am we are back to the 5 brutes an 1popo to ride the granddaughter around in put some yammyhammer shocks on that brute an smile

---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------

I have not did this myself but know some that have they put red shocks on the front an standard on the rear an I thought the guy said they were for a raptor

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------

Check out adamwedge post what have you done to your brute today a lot more imfo


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

I love the brute now with the raptor shocks. Whole different animal as far as ride and handling go. I too, hated how stiff my bike was. 

I see you're not lifted or anything, these shocks will make the brute a big boy!!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Where did you get your shocks


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Ebay. Got the cheap new resi's up front and used non resi's for the rear. Resi's won't work out back because of the muffler.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks guys . This post is not about bashing one another's quads , more or less how your experience was . I really love the looks of the Rene and how fast they go , but was concerned about how easy or hard it is to work on a Rene , parts cost , and how reliable they are . Lots of reading done by myself , and my brute is dialed in all but suspension . When I go riding , it seems that all other brand quads walk away from the brute on rough rocky terrains . I think I'll go the Raptor route and see how that does . I did ride an Outlander 650 and enjoyed the ride more than a new Sportsman 850 XP , but the ride really came down to suspension between the Brute and Outlander - the Outlander won suspension wise but not total ride wise .


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd look into wheel spacers and maybe 28's or so if you go the raptor route. You're going to be close to 3" taller than you are now.


----------

